# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Bakki shower full stainless steel

## ipaul888

Teman2 Koi-S saya mau menawarkan Bakki Shower Stainless Steel (ukuran bisa Custom), ini penampakannya:


harga sesuai dengan ukuran, harga lewat PM

2% untuk Koi-S dari harga yang deal lewat forum Koi-S (harga sesuai dengan ukuran Custom)

----------


## kunyen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Koi's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## radithya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ericsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irone78

PM harga ukuran 150cm ya om, tq

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

> PM harga ukuran 150cm ya om, tq


sudah d PM om

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## EgaMinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panjikey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

hrga brpa ya

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panjikey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

> om minta list harganya donk.. jgn di lewatin ane...


sudah meluncur di PM om

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rangga.dhirgantara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Alwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

om, boleh PM harga ma sizenya dong ?

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pirataref

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tsubosumi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wendy

tolong Pm harganya gan , minat nih, klo mau pesan panjang1m lebar 30 cm, kena brp ya pak? 3 tray jg boleh, thx

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## angma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> berikut ini hasil pekerjaan saya
> 
> bakki shower custom Felix D, via om LJ http://www.koipalace.net/


Mantap bgt bikinan om paul ampe dipakai hobbyist kelas atas seperti om FD.... Luar biasa om paul...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nozferatu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bank ipoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mediaad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ADI KOI

Om Tolong price list nya ya.. harga reseller..  ::

----------


## riddyrich

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bank ipoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.TDewi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrabudiman_d

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanskh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ramto

*bro....

Sekarang sudah produksi apa belum? harganya dong misal untuk kolam 6 ton, 3 ton dsb
Apakah hanya baknya saja atau sudah include pompa sirkulasi, media filter, dsb? nuwun
*

----------


## bilung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## recht126

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sigit#31

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Koi's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jonie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budiono Wijanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Om klo untuk ukuran 1 meter brp ya? Pm ya

----------


## t0ya wijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhonhendri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vienzha

Pm harga om

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Amank

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Beginnerkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hen86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

